# Granite countertops and backsplash



## heyitischris (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just got granite countertops installed and contractor didnt tell me until after there was going to be a .25 inch gap between the countertops and the old backsplash. I have been filling it in with grout and it's real hard to get the colors to match the pre existing grout in the tile backsplash. does anyone have any ideas on what I can do or even installing another backsplash? it will be hard to fill this gap without having an extension to my countertops. because the granite also doesnt extend all the way to my walls in some areas. Please give me any advice.


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 19, 2009)

I think your fabricator should've warned you of this prior to installation, but since he didn't... Now the best thing to do will be to remove the existing backsplash & replace w/ new backsplash.  Or you could have the granite guy come back & put in a granite backsplash 2" or so up, but that would leave a gap at the open ends.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

granite-girl said:


> I think your fabricator should've warned you of this prior to installation, but since he didn't... Now the best thing to do will be to remove the existing backsplash & replace w/ new backsplash.  Or you could have the granite guy come back & put in a granite backsplash 2" or so up, but that would leave a gap at the open ends.



I agree and personally think your fabricator should be responsible for correcting this, looks horrible.


----------



## Countertop Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

The grout will not stick to the polished surface of the stone counter top. In most cases I would suggest trying to get a caulk that is a close color match and clean the grout out and caulk it. If the caulk line is to large then you might have to go with a different back splash. I also think that the Installer should have told this to you before the project started.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 16, 2010)

Any counter top installer knows full-well that providing and installing a new counter top where the old backsplash is to remain requires the new counter top to be scribed to fit to the old backsplash and walls within reason. In the case of granite this is more difficult to do but none-the-less the way it is to be done and should be part of the installation. This is an aspect that should have been discussed up front because these issues don't always work out well.

If you decide the leave things as they are then you could use foam-rope (called foam caulk) to pack the space.  Then use caulk from a tube to fill the space on top of the foam.  The foam will keep the caulk from sinking into the abyss and allow you to tool a nice finish.  Caulk would be the product to use because the grout won't stay and will crack quickly.

I too would call the genius that did this and let him fix it. Granite tops are costly but the truth is they are high-profit, so he has money to make it right for you.


----------



## StoneHorseTile_GA (Feb 23, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Any counter top installer knows full-well that providing and installing a new counter top where the old backsplash is to remain requires the new counter top to be scribed to fit to the old backsplash and walls within reason. I.



Agreed,:agree: Bud, Should have been scribed. Or, new back splash should have been supplied/installed. In the event a new back splash were installed, the gap "could" be compensated  for with wall float, such as CustomFloat. It might show a slightly wide grout line on the ends but that's far less of an eyesore than what is there now.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 23, 2010)

All professional granite counter top makers I know of always "template" the cabinet tops prior to machining the granite.  This is done so that expensive errors never happen when machining the stone.  Any qualified top maker would have detected variances during the templating process that existed in the walls and the tops would have been machined accordingly and should have been a perfect fit.


----------



## Outrider (Nov 1, 2010)

I would not use this guy again.

The guys i used would not even consider this install.



heyitischris said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got granite countertops installed and contractor didnt tell me until after there was going to be a .25 inch gap between the countertops and the old backsplash. I have been filling it in with grout and it's real hard to get the colors to match the pre existing grout in the tile backsplash. does anyone have any ideas on what I can do or even installing another backsplash? it will be hard to fill this gap without having an extension to my countertops. because the granite also doesnt extend all the way to my walls in some areas. Please give me any advice.


----------

